# Temporizador de 5 minutos para 110 voltios



## jgnajarro (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola como estan,
espero que bien, mi nombre es Julio Raul Grajeda, soy de Guatemala, he estado buscando proyectos sobre temporizadores, y he agarrado muy buenas ideas, pero necesito saber si alguien puede ayudarme en lo siguiente, lo que yo tengo es una maqueta de una feria con lucesitas y motores pequeños, todo esto funciona con 110 voltios, y lo que quiero es mandalo a una exhibición, pero el problema que tengo es que si se pasa todo el tiempo encendida, se queman ciertas cosas, entonces lo que quiero es hacerle un temporizador de 5 mins para que funcione durante ese tiempo y luego que se apague.  Creo que no es muy complicado, pero tal vez alguien pueda ayudarme.  Muchas gracias.  Y feliz dia

Julio Grajeda


----------



## mabauti (Feb 27, 2007)

para empezar, primero implementa un circuito monoestable de 5 minutos con un led
aqui esta toda la información que necesitas:






avisa cuando lo hayas terminado


----------



## jgnajarro (Feb 27, 2007)

Gracias Mabauti, creo que lo tengo, segun mis calculos la resistencia es de 27 ohmios y el condensador de 10 microfaradios, lo voy a provar y te cuento si me resulta.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 27, 2007)

la formula es T = 1.1 * R * C 

lo correcto es : T en segundos, R en Ohmios y C en Faradios

si quieres 300seg y tienes C = 1000 microfaradios entonces R = 272 kilo ohmios


----------



## Manonline (Feb 27, 2007)

en la imagen dice microfaradios... quien esta mal? tambien estoy interesado pero 1000 microfaradios me parece una guazada... no sera 1uF? gracias..


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 27, 2007)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> en la imagen dice microfaradios... quien esta mal? tambien estoy interesado pero 1000 microfaradios me parece una guazada... no sera 1uF? gracias..



No es una guazada, esta bien echo el calculo y fijate que es electrolitico el capacitor.
Si por ejemplo lo alimentas con 12V, con un capacitor de 1000uF 16V tiene que andar barbaro


----------



## mabauti (Feb 28, 2007)

en efecto son *1,000* microfaradios. Lo que sucede es que en la pagina utilizan una minicalculadora en uF en otra parte.


----------



## jgnajarro (Feb 28, 2007)

perfecto ya lo tengo, lo estoy poniendo en practica y parece funcionar, muchas gracias. ahora que debo hacer para poderlo conectar?


----------



## Manonline (Feb 28, 2007)

jaja entonces es un lindo capacitorcito  gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 28, 2007)

> perfecto ya lo tengo, lo estoy poniendo en practica y parece funcionar, muchas gracias. ahora que debo hacer para poderlo conectar?


Primero pruebalo con un led conectandolo a la salida (OUTPUT)


y solo para probar , usa un capacitor de 10microfaradios

si te sale bien , vas a necesitar un relevador de 5voltios (o uno de 9v) ,un transitor  2n3053 y un diodo 1n4148

postea tu resultado.


----------



## jgnajarro (Mar 6, 2007)

Perfecto, ya me funciono.  Funciono con el capacitor de 10 microfaradios.  Muchas gracias por tu ayuda, de verdad fue muy util.  Espero poderlos ayudar en algo para compensar.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 6, 2007)

que te hace el circuito?

Todavia esta incompleto (segun lo que dices en el 1er mensaje). Necesitas (para controlar los 110V) conectarle un relevador de la siguiente manera.






*TEN CUIDADO CON LOS 110VAC!*


----------



## teufel (Jul 7, 2011)

mabauti dijo:


> para empezar, primero implementa un circuito monoestable de 5 minutos con un led
> aqui esta toda la información que necesitas:
> 
> 
> ...



disculpa por la molestia soy nuevo en esto y quiero ver si entendi bien este circuito al presionar el swich empieza un conteo de 5min mientras esta dando salida pasando esos 5min se desactiva ? por su atencion gracias


----------

